# Diy hand wheel



## celsoari (Jun 9, 2020)

How i made diy mill hand wheel:






Greetings from Brazil


----------



## FLguy (Jun 10, 2020)

Perfection!


----------



## celsoari (Jun 11, 2020)

FLguy said:


> Perfection!


thanks Bro
Greetings from Brazil


----------



## ACHiPo (Jun 12, 2020)

celsoari said:


> How i made diy mill hand wheel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is beautiful work.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jun 12, 2020)

Really like the QCTP-mounted boring head as a radius turner. Great idea!


----------



## 9t8z28 (Jun 16, 2020)

Amazing!  I always wondered how these were made


----------



## brino (Jun 16, 2020)

Beautiful work again my friend!

Thanks for sharing it.
-brino


----------



## bradells (Jun 17, 2020)

Some great ideas in here!

I’ve been wanting to replace my x-y handles with something like this!

Brad


----------

